#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  > Autodesk - Autocad: Συνημμένη εικόνα σε σχέδιο

## SMBD

---

----------


## majakoulas

Τα βάζεις στον ίδιο φάκελο, εισαγωγή εικόνας με relative path, και στελνεις όλο τον φάκελο

----------

